# coche/ carro / automovil / vehículo



## Liz Erber

¿Es en todo la América Latina que se usa "carro" para significar "vehículo automóvil de tamaño pequeño o mediano" y solamente en España que se usa "coche" para este mismo significación? Estoy interesada en saber cual de estos términos está más usado en América de Sul. 

Gracias,
Liz


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola, en Argentina se usa auto o coche, pero no carro, al menos en ese sentido. Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Hola Liz: No, en Argentina decimos "coche", "auto", y a lo sumo, para un lenguaje menos coloquial, "automóvil".


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Liz,

En Perú: *carro*.

Atentamente,


----------



## artfebi

En Colombia decimos "carro" en el uso más frecuente y familiar. "Auto" en uso poco frecuente pero también se usa (especialmente para referirse a los de carreras o los lujosos) y "coche" sabemos que se usa en España y también -en México donde también usan "carro"-. En Colombia nos referimos a "coche" como el de ruedas en el que se desplaza a los bebés o el vehículo de tracción animal impulsado por caballos especialmente (pero el elegante, el romántico).


----------



## ManPaisa

> En Colombia decimos "carro" en el uso más frecuente y familiar.



De acuerdo, pero el término 'oficial', el que se usa en documentos más formales es auto/automóvil.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora le decimos el carro o el auto (no tan común como el carro) Me parece que en el DF le dicen el coche. 
Ahora, hay de carros a carros: el sedán, la vagoneta, ...
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá, en orden de mayor a menor uso:

Carro
Coche
Auto


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela es carro, podrías escuchar uno que otro decir auto, pero muy raras veces.

Saludos.-


----------



## Ibermanolo

artfebi said:


> En Colombia decimos "carro" en el uso más frecuente y familiar. "Auto" en uso poco frecuente pero también se usa (especialmente para referirse a los de carreras o los lujosos) y "coche" sabemos que se usa en España y también -en México donde también usan "carro"-. En Colombia nos referimos a "coche" como el de ruedas en el que se desplaza a los bebés o el vehículo de tracción animal impulsado por caballos especialmente (pero el elegante, el romántico).


 
O sea justo al revés que en España. Aquí el automóvil es el coche y el de tracción animal es el carro (bueno, en realidad el elegante también es coche).


----------



## alvx

Hola,

En Chile usamos solo_ auto_ (hasta donde sé). _Coche_ es el cochecito para bebés y _carro_ puede ser, por ejemplo, un carro de supermercado o el vehículo de tracción animal.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Alma Shofner said:


> En Sonora le decimos el carro o el auto (no tan común como el carro) Me parece que en el DF le dicen el coche.
> Ahora, hay de carros a carros: el sedán, la vagoneta, ...
> Saludos


 Coincido, en Zacatecas yo decía carro y en el DF me acostumbré a decir coche. 

En el habla cotidiana nadie dice automóvil. Yo solo escucho auto en los doblajes de las series.


----------



## Vampiro

alvx said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Chile usamos solo_ auto_ (hasta donde sé). _Coche_ es el cochecito para bebés y _carro_ puede ser, por ejemplo, un carro de supermercado o el vehículo de tracción animal.
> 
> Saludos.


Exacto.
Para los autos utilizamos única y exclusivamente el término "auto".
"Carro" nos suena a centroamericano y "coche" a argentino.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Aby R

Hola 

En Cuba los coches son para los niños y los caballos (¡No!, no es que conduzcan los bebes y los animales!)


  Los otros "coches" (los automóviles) son para nosotros "carros"... y, para complicar la cosa, los "carros" antiguos, un oldsmobile del 54 por ejemplo, es también, para nosotros, una "máquina".

Saludos... bruummmmmmmm.. pi-pi!


----------



## mirx

Confrimo lo que ya han dicho mis compatriotas, en el centro de México se usa "coche" y, al menos en el norte del país, usamos carro.

Y otra cosa, tengo la impresión de que en el DF y los demás estados del centro "coche" es cualquier vehículo motor para tranporte personal. 

En el norte _carro_ es específicamente un automovil de este tipo.
Una pick-up -bastante común en el norte-, nunca sería llamada "carro" sino camioneta.

Hace algunos hubo un hilo similar, desafortunadamente no pude encontrarlo.


----------



## Hidrocálida

alvx said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Chile usamos solo_ auto_ (hasta donde sé). _Coche_ es el cochecito para bebés*(Acá a eso lo llamamos carreola)* y _carro_ puede ser, por ejemplo, un carro de supermercado o el vehículo de tracción animal.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola:
Aquí en Aguascalientes( centro de México) utilizamos mayormente la palabra coche, aunque de vez en cuando se escucha carro(pero no es muy común).
Usamos la palabra Camioneta para las pick-up y las tipo van.
Pd: En el norte he escuchado la palabra *mueble *pero no se si la usan para referirse a los automóviles en general o a las camionetas o trocas( palabra muy común en el norte que proviene del inglés truck).
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> Aquí en Aguascalientes( centro de México) utilizamos mayormente la palabra coche, aunque de vez en cuando se escucha carro(pero no es muy común).
> Usamos la palabra Camioneta para las pick-up y las tipo van.
> Pd: En el norte he escuchado la palabra *mueble *pero no se si la usan para referirse a los automóviles en general o a las camionetas o trocas( palabra muy común en el norte que proviene del inglés truck).
> Saludos


 
"Mueble" es efectivamente una palabra que equivaldría a automovil, se usa en el medio rural y particularmente por personas mayores. Es visto como inculto y es causa de mofa en las ciudades. 

_"Pedro llegó reteapurado y se fue en el *mueble *como alma que lleva el diablo"._


----------



## chamyto

En España decimos coche o automóvil


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Vampiro said:


> "Carro" nos suena a centroamericano y "coche" a argentino.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Tenés toda la razón, estimado Vampiro. Al menos en esta parte de Centroamérica, el 99% de la población dice "carro". Auto/Automóvil, como ya se dijo antes, solo se ocupa en contextos de mercadeo y asuntos legales y formales. Nunca he oído a nadie decir "coche", aunque se entendería perfectamente por cuanto los "*carros"* los guardamos en las "*cocheras*".

Corrijo: La palabra "coche" sí se utiliza pero mayormente en las zonas rurales como sinónimo de cerdo, y en su forma diminutiva para referirnos, casi de manera exclusiva a los "*cochecitos* de los bebés".


----------



## francisgranada

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos,

Me interesaría, ¿cuáles palabras usáis típicamente o coloquialmente en el mundo hispanohablante para decir "_(vehículo)_ _automóvil_" ?

(se trata de _automóviles personales,_ no de ómnibus/autobús, camiones etc...)

Sugerencias:
_coche_
_auto_
_máquina_
_otro ... _

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorgema

El carro, en el Perú. El auto, si te quieres pulir. Automóvil, para darle variedad al lenguaje (aunque esta última palabra podría significar cualquier vehículo de cuatro ruedas y con motor).


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por aquí:
Coche.
Automóvil.
 Coloquialmente: carro, buga, haiga (
*haiga**.*


*1. *m. coloq. p. us. Automóvil muy grande y ostentoso. U. m. en sent. irón.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador, como ya dije antes, la palabra predominante es "carro" en un contexto formal, de modo coloquial, decimos "nave". También usamos las palabras "automóvil" y "coche" pero en muchísima menor medida.


----------



## francisgranada

jorgema said:


> ...El auto, si te quieres pulir ...


No entiendo  ... ¿en qué sentido "pulir"?

********************
En mi pregunta original he mencionado también la palabra "_*máquina*"_, cuyo uso en el sentido de _automóvil_ lo conozco sobre todo del italiano, pero me parece que la he encontrado también en el español (mas ahora no estoy del todo seguro ... ).


----------



## jorgema

francisgranada said:


> No entiendo  ... ¿en qué sentido "pulir"?
> 
> ********************
> 
> Pulirte al hablar. La palabra usual y común es _carro_, y _auto _suena mucho más pulido (educado, refinado) en el habla normal. Decir 'automóvil' en ese caso ya sería el extremo, pero se usa en los medios más formales, como la prensa, y para darle variedad al lenguaje.


----------



## francisgranada

jorgema said:


> ... Pulirte al hablar. La palabra usual y común es _carro_, y _auto _suena mucho más pulido (educado, refinado) en el habla normal. Decir 'automóvil' en ese caso ya sería el extremo, pero se usa en los medios más formales, como la prensa, y para darle variedad al lenguaje.


 
Ok, ahora entiendo  (además, lo que dices vale también por _aquí,_ es decir no solamente en el español)


----------



## merquiades

Hola. Me parece que la palabra "máquina" se usa en los países del Caribe. Habrá que confirmarlo pero estoy seguro de haberlo oído de cubanos y puertorriqueños. "Coche" se usa en España (de uso exclusivo), Argentina (con auto) y en México también (donde también se dice "Carro"). De México hasta Perú y Venezuela pasando por Centroamérica dicen "carro". Más al sur suelen emplear "auto" pero no "carro" y a veces "coche". Creo que "automóvil" se usa en todas partes y es universal pero es una palabra más bien formal.  Ya sé que he dicho muchas generalizaciones (que me corrijan si me equivoco) pero sospecho que es cierto. Saludos


----------



## jorgema

merquiades said:


> Hola. Me parece que la palabra "máquina" se usa en los países del Caribe. Habrá que confirmarlo pero estoy seguro de haberlo oído de cubanos y puertorriqueños. "Coche" se usa en España (de uso exclusivo), Argentina (con auto) y en México también (donde también se dice "Carro"). De México hasta Perú y Venezuela pasando por Centroamérica dicen "carro". Más al sur suelen emplear "auto" pero no "carro" y a veces "coche". Creo que "automóvil" se usa en todas partes y es universal pero es una palabra más bien formal.  Ya sé que he dicho muchas generalizaciones (que me corrijan si me equivoco) pero sospecho que es cierto. Saludos



Lo de máquina en un uso coloquial podría entenderlo, pero no es algo común en mi país. Para nosotros, _coches _son sólo los de bebé; claro que sabemos que en España dicen coche en vez de auto/carro, y de hecho es una de esas palabras que los identifica (cuando un actor quiere representar un personaje español, además de la pronunciación de la zeta, palabras como joder, chaval y coche, son parte del estereotipo).


----------



## anzo89

En uruguay es *auto* casi exclusivamente. También puede escucharse decir *choche*.
*Carro* lo usamos para llamarle al vehículo de tracción animal.


----------



## Luz2011

Como dice Anzo, en Uruguay lo más usado al referirse a un automòvil es auto. Cuando decimos coche hacemos referencia a los coches para trasladar a los bebés.


----------



## Aviador

Como se dijo antes en este hilo, en Chile decimos sólo _automóvil_ o _auto_, nunca _coche_ ni _carro_. El acortamiento _auto_, muy habitual, es de uso más bien coloquial, del lenguaje del día a día, aunque lo he visto muchas veces también en contextos formales.


chamyto said:


> En España decimos coche o automóvil


¿El acortamiento _auto_ en España, suena también muy coloquial o se usa ampliamente? Por lo menos en catalán, oigo frecuentemente _auto_ en los noticiarios por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

En España, salvo quizás en Cataluña (donde también dicen autocar en vez de autobús), no es fácil escuchar "auto" sino "coche", salvo en un caso particular: los autos de choque. Sin embargo automóvil se encuentra con más frecuencia, pero en usos más institucionales o técnicos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pues aquí en ese caso también son coches, los coches de choque.


----------



## Jonno

En Google gana "coches de choque" a "autos de choque" por más del doble


----------



## Ibermanolo

Aviador, yo diría que en los noticieros es mucho más común oir automóvil que auto. Mi abuelo decía auto, claro que también decía guiar en vez de conducir.


----------



## Filimer

_El español de España y el español de América:_
España: coche
Argentina: auto
Chile: auto
México: coche, auto, carro
Uruguay: auto
Venezuela: carro


----------



## normaelena

merquiades said:


> *Hola. Me parece que la palabra "máquina" se usa en los países del Caribe*. Habrá que confirmarlo pero estoy seguro de haberlo oído de cubanos y puertorriqueños. "Coche" se usa en España (de uso exclusivo), Argentina (con auto) y en México también (donde también se dice "Carro"). De México hasta Perú y Venezuela pasando por Centroamérica dicen "carro". Más al sur suelen emplear "auto" pero no "carro" y a veces "coche". Creo que "automóvil" se usa en todas partes y es universal pero es una palabra más bien formal. Ya sé que he dicho muchas generalizaciones (que me corrijan si me equivoco) pero sospecho que es cierto. Saludos


 
Pues, en República Dominicana lo más común es decir *carro,* aunque también se escucha auto y automóvil. *Coche* es el de tracción animal; el * coche o cochecito* es para el bebé.

He escuchado que en España se denomina *carro* a un auto en mal estado. ¿Es cierto?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

normaelena said:


> He escuchado que en España se denomina *carro* a un auto en mal estado. ¿Es cierto?


A mí no me suena, yo diría cafetera o tartana. 
Porque aunque entiendo esto por carro, creo que solo lo usaría en sentido irónico para dar a entender que el vehículo es el no va más. No sé otros...


----------



## Jonno

En sentido figurado se puede llegar a entender "carro" por coche viejo o en mal estado, pero no es un uso habitual. Yo nunca lo he oído.


----------



## emm1366

francisgranada said:


> *Nueva pregunta*
> 
> *Hilos unidos*​
> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me interesaría, ¿cuáles palabras usáis típicamente o coloquialmente en el mundo hispanohablante para decir "_(vehículo)_ _automóvil_" ?
> 
> (se trata de _automóviles personales,_ no de ómnibus/autobús, camiones etc...)
> 
> Sugerencias:
> _coche_
> _auto_
> _máquina_
> _otro ... _
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Coloquialmente:

Pichirilo (Un carro pequeño y viejo)
Nave (Un carro espectacular)
Lancha (Un carro monstruoso)
Panguana (Un carro en mal estado)
Troncomóvil (Cualquier carro muy querido por su dueño)


----------



## francisgranada

emm1366 said:


> Coloquialmente:
> 
> Pichirilo (Un carro pequeño y viejo)
> Nave (Un carro espectacular)
> Lancha (Un carro monstruoso)
> Panguana (Un carro en mal estado)
> Troncomóvil (Cualquier carro muy querido por su dueño)


 
Supongo que se trata de palabras _muy_ coloquiales . La _Nave_ es clara (tan grande y espaciosa que parece más bien una nave que un coche ...); _Lancha_ creo que viene de la marca italiana _Lancia; _el (la) _Troncomóvil_ lo podría entender con un poco de fantasía... Lo que no entiendo en absoluto, son el _pichirilo_ y la _panguana..._ ¿Que cosa significan estas palabras?


----------



## emm1366

francisgranada said:


> Supongo que se trata de palabras _muy_ coloquiales . La _Nave_ es clara (tan grande y espaciosa que parece más bien una nave que un coche ...); _Lancha_ creo que viene de la marca italiana _Lancia; _el (la) _Troncomóvil_ lo podría entender con un poco de fantasía... Lo que no entiendo en absoluto, son el _pichirilo_ y la _panguana..._ ¿Que cosa significan estas palabras?


 
¡ No tengo la menor idea!

Cuando nací ya se usaban.

Panguana es una palabra que se usa en general para toda cosa fea o mal hecha y pichirilo es menos usada y más regional.

Saludos.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Sólo una cosa: Para mí, un pichirilo no es cualquier carro viejo y pequeño. Para mí un pichirilo es específicamente este Volkswagen:* http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3605/3324727749_c56135c584.jpg
*


----------



## dorianita

*Nueva pregunta
**Hilos unidos*
​
Alguien sabe si el término "automóvil" era muy usado en Argentina o en otro país de latinoamérica en los años '50 o '60?
Hoy en día sé que ya no se usa.. se prefiere decir "carro" o "coche" en España, pero años atrás a lo mejor se decía.. 

Gracias por ayudarme..!


----------



## merquiades

Siguen diciendo "auto" en Argentina y en otros paises sudamericanos. Saludos

Edit:  En España no se dice "carro".


----------



## dromamerikai

En Uruguay en los '60 y '70 usabamos coche y auto.  
Carro lo escuche por primera vez en México y mentalmente busqué los caballos....


----------



## juandelsur

Como dice dromamerikai, en Argentina también se usa coloquialmente *auto* y *coche. *En un lenguaje más formal se suele utilizar automóvil.

Los carros por aquí, también van acompañados de un noble equino.
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

dorianita said:


> *¿*Alguien sabe si el término "automóvil" era muy usado en Argentina o en otro país de *L*atinoamérica en los años *50* o *60*? […]


En este "otro país de Latinoamérica", Chile, el término _automóvil_ era muy usado en los años cincuenta y sesenta y sigue siendo usado. La mayoría de las veces, claro, acortado en _auto_, sobre todo en el lenguaje coloquial. A veces, en forma muy minoritaria se oye _coche_. Lo que no se usa en absoluto aquí es _carro_.

Aprovecho de recordarte, dorianita, que son ajenas al castellano la construcciones como _los años '50_ y _los años '60_. El uso del apóstrofo es normal en inglés, no en nuestra lengua.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> En este "otro país de Latinoamérica", Chile, el término _automóvil_ era muy usado en los años cincuenta y sesenta y sigue siendo usado. La mayoría de las veces, claro, acortado en _auto_, sobre todo en el lenguaje coloquial. *A veces, en forma muy minoritaria se oye coche*. Lo que no se usa en absoluto aquí es _carro_.


Eso porque no falta algún argentino en estas latitudes.
Y por acá "carros", sólo los de los trenes.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hoy en día, creo que en este otro país sudamericano, el 95% de las veces hablamos de autos, no de coches, y capaz que me quedo corto. Coche quedó relegada al transporte colectivo.


----------



## Mate

dorianita said:


> Alguien sabe si el término "automóvil" era muy usado en Argentina o en otro país de latinoamérica en los años '50 o '60?
> Hoy en día sé que ya no se usa.. se prefiere decir "carro" o "coche" en España, pero años atrás a lo mejor se decía..
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme..!


Hola dorianita y bienvenida al foro. 

Automóvil era y sigue siendo la palabra más precisa, inequívoca y formal. Como ya dijeron otros compañeros, se fue dejando de usar por un simple hecho de costumbres; de lo formal a lo coloquial. 

Saludos


----------



## dorianita

Hola Aby, lo sé ..he vivido10 meses en Cayo largo..
gracias...y viva cuba!


----------



## iheartL&O

Sé que no se dice carro en España, y pero ¿que tan común es en Méjico y Latino America? ¿Para ser globalmente acceptado, sería mejor simplemente decir vehículo o auto? ¿Cuál es más internacional?


----------



## Omada

En España tampoco se dice "auto" aunque sí "automóvil", pero no coloquialmente, lo común aquí sería "coche". Vehículo puede ser desde una moto a un camión.


----------



## tusi

En Perú hay una variedad lingüística de términos referidos a los medios de transporte debido sobre todo a la variedad de tamaños y modelos que pueden encontrarse (incluso sin salir del transporte público, donde los autobuses han dado paso a las _combis_, _couster _y _micros _para no extenderme mucho en el listado).

Para el automóvil: la palabra coloquial es carro. Auto también puede usarse, pero no es tan habitual. Vehículo es un sinónimo comprensible pero si en un diálogo dices: "he venido hasta aquí en el vehículo de mi hermana" va a sonar un poco afectado.

Saludos.


----------



## iheartL&O

Así que creo que no hay una palabra que satisfacería a todos....


----------



## tusi

Definitivamente, es uno de los términos que más diferencias muestra. Además, después de pensarlo un tiempo, me he dado cuenta de que en Perú siempre se dice carro, pero el lugar para guardar el carro es la "cochera" (la de tu casa) y si es en un lugar de pago se conoce como "playa de estacionamiento" (o simplemente "playa").


----------



## iheartL&O

Por lo menos, ?me pueden confirmar que en la mayoria de latino america y el caribe se dice carro?


----------



## Aviador

iheartL&O said:


> Por lo menos, ¿me pueden confirmar que en la mayoria de *Latinoamérica* y el *Caribe* se dice carro?


Creo que, por lo visto, en la mayoría de Hispanoamérica se dice _carro_. Parece que sólo en Argentina, Chile, Paraguay y Uruguay *no* se llaman _carros_ los automóviles de transporte personal. Si buscas un término universal que suene natural en todos lados, por lo menos en estos países no es lo más adecuado porque _carro_ suena a extranjero, exótico.


----------



## jazmin1492

Acá siempre decimos carro, es muy raro escuchar coche, auto y automóvil, aunque automóvil suena más sofisticado aunque también más largo jaja


----------



## karito84

En Colombia decimos "carro" y "Auto" .


----------



## R2193

En Chile sólo se usa *auto*. Las otras palabras son para:
*coche*=donde llevas al bebé (coche de guagua).
*carro*=el del supermercado, el de los trenes, el que enganchas al auto para arrastrar.

Comentarios fuera del tema. Gracias.


----------



## Kerena

En Colombia lo habitual es carro, en contextos más formales se dice automóvil. Coche solo se emplea para referirse al pequeño carruaje donde se transporta a los bebés.


----------



## Señor K

De manera informal, también se escucha "tocomocho" en Chile.


----------



## Aviador

Señor K said:


> De manera informal, también se escucha "tocomocho" en Chile.


 Y también "mi joyita".

Resumiendo, parece que el término más universal es _automóvil_, aunque en algunos lugares suene "demasiado formal".


----------



## solysombra

¿Y en Bolivia? Mmm...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lizabel RC

merquiades said:


> Hola. Me parece que la palabra "máquina" se usa en los países del Caribe. Habrá que confirmarlo pero estoy seguro de haberlo oído de cubanos y puertorriqueños. "Coche" se usa en España (de uso exclusivo), Argentina (con auto) y en México también (donde también se dice "Carro"). De México hasta Perú y Venezuela pasando por Centroamérica dicen "carro". Más al sur suelen emplear "auto" pero no "carro" y a veces "coche". Creo que "automóvil" se usa en todas partes y es universal pero es una palabra más bien formal.  Ya sé que he dicho muchas generalizaciones (que me corrijan si me equivoco) pero sospecho que es cierto. Saludos


En Puerto Rico decimos carro, coche es para pasear los bebés.  No decimos máquina.


----------



## EnriqueGuillermo

anzo89 said:


> En uruguay es *auto* casi exclusivamente. También puede escucharse decir *choche*.
> *Carro* lo usamos para llamarle al vehículo de tracción animal.


Así es. También máquina, mirando a una cierta admiración o particularidad, por un determinado auto.


----------



## Jonny Greenwood

Aca en Paraguay nos referimos a los automóviles pequeños y medianos como 
AUTOS auto cupe, auto sedan, auto familiar.
COCHECITOS les llamamos a los que usan los bebés para pasear.
CARRETA le llamamos a los que estiran caballos mulas o vacas


----------

